# January 2023 Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a new year and a new contest. *Jessie's Gi*rl has chosen a fun theme, *"Into The Woods"*.

Share a pic of your golden heading into the woods on an adventure!

Entries will be accepted until Friday, January 20th.
Please, one entry per membership.

We love seeing extra pics, just remember that the *first one submitted will be entered in the voting poll.*
As always you must have 25 posts *(when the contest closes)* for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.

Good news, it's a new calendar year so everyone can enter!!

Here's an example photo from Jessie's Girl


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Abby and Penny enjoying a nice winter walk in the woods.


----------



## GoldenBoy74 (7 d ago)

Oliver (background) & Sawyer


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Great theme! I LOVE woodsy adventures with my girls!


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

Before heading down the hill into the trees


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Zaya on her daily hike.


----------



## mariartist (8 mo ago)




----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

Best friends celebrating a birthday.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Happy dogs in our happy place 💜


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

After this many stunning pictures, barely seems much point contributing, but we do love our walks in the woods...

Addy hearing wild turkeys in the forest, and she is considering her options 










and yes, off she went, this just for explanation of the outcome 
she is the dot in the middle


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Every photo is a gift, each evoking an emotion. That's why I love this contest!


----------



## Brinkley12 (Jan 6, 2022)

Bearington and Brinkley


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Forest hike in Washington this summer!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*"Into The Woods"* is the January theme.

Share a pic of your golden heading into the woods on an adventure!

Good news, it's a new calendar year so everyone can enter!!

Entries will be accepted until Friday, January 20th.
As always you must have 25 posts *(when the contest closes)* for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Kismet always enjoys heading out for a hike


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Duster in the forest. It was one of those days that makes you love winter ...


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

ceegee said:


> Duster in the forest. It was one of those days that makes you love winter ...


Stunning!


----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

Rundlemtn said:


> Stunning!


I agree.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

We’ve already posted our entry but I just got pictures back from a friend that fit the theme! We got some snow in East San Diego last week so we took a half day trip to go play and hike ☺


----------



## Carolyn A (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Marla hiking to Nymph Falls on Vancouver Island this past summer.


----------



## LoriF (Mar 24, 2021)

Emma enjoying her romp in the woods.


----------



## bsc095 (Jan 2, 2022)

On a hike in CA


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

JDandBigAm said:


> Marla hiking to Nymph Falls on Vancouver Island this past summer.
> View attachment 899144


This picture need two dogs!!!!! We'll take one of Goofy and you!ll photoshop here


----------

